# Apparently bees like bluebonnets



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Lupine I guess is the common name for them around here. Bees do collect pollen from them.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

What a beautiful picture, thanks for sharing....


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Great picture*

Wow! Thanks for posting


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I think lupines are a similar species, but the Texas blue bonnets only grow in the south. My lupines don't bloom until July or so.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Here, you plant bluebonnets in September, and they start blooming around mid to late March. It's a particularly spectacular show this year. Thanks all for looking.


----------

